# Laparoscopy with evacuation of blood



## AthensCoder (Dec 21, 2010)

Need help coding the following OP report:

Pre-Op Dx: Postoperative bleed
Post-Op Dx: Postoperative bleed

Procedure: Laparoscopy with evacuation of blood

A Hasson catheter was introduced and the abdominal cavity was insufflated with carbon dioxide gas.  A second 5mm triocar was placed in the previous LLQ trocar site, and a third 5mm trocar was ultimately placed in the midline.  The abdominal cavity had a significant amount of blood that appeared old as well as a clot present.  this was aspirated but all that appeared old.  There was no active bright red bleeding.  The spleen,liver, pelvis, and fallopian tubes was insepected and found unremarkable.  the most likely source of bleeding was the omentum that had been previously taken down from the abdominal wall.  There was clot present adherent to omentum. This was cleared with no active bleeding present.  There was no evidence of any active bleeding or oozing within theabdomen.  A drain was placed abutting the omentum and the most likely site of the bleed.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AthensCoder (Jan 26, 2011)

*Any sugesstions*

Does Anyone have any sugesstions??  I am think 49322, maybe?


----------



## csperoni (Nov 18, 2019)

I know this post is ancient, but if anyone else is searching and comes across this, I'll put my 2 cents in.  I would also recommend 49322.  Basically if you are doing the laparoscopic evacuation of hemoperitoneum at the time of another procedure, it would be included (or possibly warrant modifier -22).  If no other procedure, then 49322.


----------

